# analizador de antenas solo en 13.56Mhz



## blasata (Mar 7, 2012)

hola a todos!

Mi objetivo, y el motivo de mi pregunta, es que quiero hacer un ajuste (un "tunning") a una antena fabricada por mi para que resuene a 13.56Mhz antes de conectarla al emisor (ya que tengo entendido que si se llegasen a generar ondas estacionarias podría romper el emisor que es de RFID para más señas) y la verdad, no puedo comprarme un analizador de antenas como este por ejemplo:

http://goo.gl/cR3kR

para hacer el ajuste.

He pensado que como sólo voy a meter señales de 13.56Mhz, podría fabricar un generador de RF con un cristal de cuarzo de 13.56Mhz 

El problema es que por más que hago simulaciones en Pspice no veo que funcione ninguno de estos osciladores, 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/paraimgshack.jpg/

Una vez conseguido el oscilador, sólo tendría que amplificar la señal verdad?
¿Cómo puedo hacer un generador de RF para 13.56Mhz con un cristal? Me puede orientar alguien un poco?

gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hay topologias de osciladores a cristal que ofrecen una amplitud muy buena. Qué parametros quieres medir de la antena? Solo impedancia de entrada? Que tipo de antena usaras? De cuanta potencia es el transmisor que le vas a conectar?

Saludos


----------



## blasata (Mar 8, 2012)

pues el emisor tiene 1W de potencia (aunque en la caja pone 1000MW, ), es un lector de RFID.

La antena que he hecho la he sacado de 

http://www.ti.com/rfid/docs/manuals/appNotes/HFAntennaCookbook.pdf

la de la página 21.

La idea que tengo es que con este futuro generador de 13.56Mhz poder usarlo en junto con un medidor de ondas estacionarias (SWR meter), que los hay en ebay muy baratos:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Small-and-Ha...ecialistRadioEquipment_SM&hash=item3a6f999e3a

e ir ajustando los condensadores de la antena.
De la impedancia de entrada, no sé, yo he cogido coaxial de 50ohm...

qué te parece..?


----------



## blasata (Mar 11, 2012)

Bueno ante todo gracias por responder.

Como se ve del documento, la impedancia de entrada se controla con el C serie, y la resonancia con el C paralelo.

La respuesta para el problema que me daba simulación del circuito es que los parámetros de muestreo estaban muy bajos, al ser tan alta la frecuencia debe usarse como 2ns. De esta forma se ve la salida oscilando (va aumentado de amplitud hasta que se satura según la tensión de alimentación). 

podría usarse como generador no?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya tienes el cristal de 13,56Mhz? Tienes acceso a un osciloscopio?

Saludos!


----------



## blasata (Mar 12, 2012)

No tengo todavía el cristal y osciloscopio propio no tengo (ando mirando uno USB), aunque puedo usar uno prestado.


----------



## blasata (Abr 29, 2012)

Bueno pues pronto tendré mi osciloscopio de segunda mano  y los cristales de 13.56MHz para poder seguir con esta idea.

De momento el circuito que he probado con Spice es este, junto con la salida, oscilando a 100MHz, que es el cristal que he puesto de prueba. 
Le he puesto como carga una R de 50 ohm que es la que debería tener la antena a esa frecuencia.





Los analizadores de antenas emiten algo parecido a esto?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 29, 2012)

blasata dijo:


> Bueno pues pronto tendré mi osciloscopio de segunda mano  y los cristales de 13.56MHz para poder seguir con esta idea.
> 
> De momento el circuito que he probado con Spice es este, junto con la salida, oscilando a 100MHz, que es el cristal que he puesto de prueba.
> Le he puesto como carga una R de 50 ohm que es la que debería tener la antena a esa frecuencia.
> ...



Hola...si lo que preguntas es sobre los "analizadores de antenas" que posteaste el link de E-bay, NO los mismos son PASIVOS y miden rectificando la corriente inducida al pasar la RF del emisor en un circuito paralelo al mismo debido a la des-adaptación de la impedancia entre emisor y linea de transmsion/antena.Te adjunto un esquema de uno pasivo.
Los hay activos y miden sin la necesidad de un emisor debido a que ellos tienen en su interior un oscilador de onda senoidal(su propio emisor) generando la frecuencia a la cual se quieren medir el sistema irradiante pero trabajan en base a un puente donde la incógnita es la impedancia del sistema a medir.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## blasata (May 9, 2012)

Pues nada por fin tengo el circuito montado y simulado . Igual que en el esquema anterior pero con un cristal de 13.56MHz, un integrado 74HC04, resistencias de 1Mohm y 100ohm, y 10pF para los C. 
El resultado es este (a 200ns/div) y 2V/div

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/2012qw.jpg/

No puedo medir muy bien la frecuencia con este osciloscopio (la escala está a tope:200ns/div), pero más o menos sería f = 1 / (0.4div*200ns/div) = 12.5MHz
La que me pregunto ahora es si la frecuencia pudiedse medirse exactamente, daría 13.56MHz supongo, no?

Y por qué sale una señal triangular? (o eso parece..)
Puede servir está señal para usarla según este "esquema" y poder así ajustar la antena?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/borrars.jpg/

gracias de antemano


----------



## ricbevi (May 9, 2012)

Si puedes usar esa señal para medir con el esquema que posteaste pero depende de la sensibilidad de "medidor de ROE" si te alcanza con esa señal o deberás amplificarla...no me parece triangular solo el osciloscopio es el que esta al limite.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (May 10, 2012)

Considero que generar la señal con un 74AC04 no es una buena idea. Necesitarás un filtro pasabajos adicional que podria complicarte las cosas.

Un colpitts más un buffersito (un emisor comun) te caerá como anillo al dedo.

PD: Si quieres hacer todo mas prolijo hasta podrias usar el osciloscopio como parte del analizador de antena 

Saludos!


----------



## blasata (May 11, 2012)

vale, voy a ver si puedo armar un colpitts con un cristal (si teneis algún esquema a mano que me sirva ...) porque de todas formas no sé si valdrá lo que llevo hecho con el 74hc04: cuando pongo una R de 50ohm a la salida, la señal se hace cero..  
pero mientras, ¿cómo sería eso de usar el osciloscopio??


----------



## homebrew (May 11, 2012)

Hola colega prueba primero eliminar la resistencia de 300k R9 es un valor muy alto y realmente no creo que tenga que ir opino que es tu principal problema y segundo a la salida coloca un condensador de 1 nF, luego recién el resistor de carga así no derivas a masa CC y luego del condensador solo tendrás la componente de rf. 
Igual si la señal es baja recuerda que estas cargando con R7 al oscilador en el 74hc04 recuerda que tienes más etapas en el 74hc04 que bien puedes poner  una más en serie y las otras en paralelo, para tener mayor nivel de señal.
Tal cual comenta Anthony 123 a la salida tendrías que usar un filtro muy bien calculado recuerda que estás trabajando con señales de onda cuadradas y estas son muy ricas en armónicos lo que puede producir lecturas erróneas en tu medidor ya que este no sabe discriminar si tiene que responder a la frecuencia de 13.56 MHz, 27.12 MHz, 40,68 MHz u otras puedes llegar a tener armónicos hasta por encima de los 400 MHz y más.
Mejor te recomiendo un oscilador con transistores con salida de onda senoidal y para el medidor de los parámetros de la antena te dejo este archivo que a muchos les puede caer bien es un analizador de antenas muy fácil y fiable es una copia similar de una versión comercial / militar.
Yo tengo uno y anda 10 puntos.

Osilador a cristal : http://www.cx2ua.com.uy/probador_cristales.html

Saludos Homebrew


----------



## blasata (May 21, 2012)

Hola! las cosas están así:

el circuito que veis en el post, el del 74hc10 que os dije, todavía no lo he llegado a probar porque me faltan unos conectores muy raros SO239 macho para enganchar con el medidor de ROE y a la antena.

Aparte, como me hablasteis de posibles armónicos raros a la salida del oscilador, he investigado más y me busqué un osciloscopio digital que un colega me dejó usar en su facultad, y vi (aunque la señal no fuese del todo senoidal viendola en el dominio del tiempo) que la transformada de fourier tenía sólo un pico bastante ajustado a 13.56MHz y ninguno más..puede ser que me sirva no?

No puedo enviar aún MP


----------

